

Bill Browder on 'Red Notice', Death Threats from the Kremlin (audio) - davesailer
http://www.cbc.ca/thecurrent/episode/2015/02/11/bill-browder-on-red-notice-death-threats-from-the-kremlin/

======
davesailer
"Businessman Bill Browder knew a thing or two about how to make millions in
Vladimir Putin's Russia. But even he didn't know just how brutal the price of
business could be amongst the Kremlin's cronies. Bill Browder recounts the
brutal tale of his own lawyer's torture and death and his quest to bring
justice to bear on the new Russian bear.

"The 2013 trial of Sergei Magnitsky in Russia was such an example of the
theatre of the absurd, that it's since been turned into theatre itself.

"Mr. Magnitsky, a lawyer who worked for a Western businessman, was imprisoned
by Russian authorities - and was tortured to death. Only then - after his
demise - was he put on trial.

"The co-defendant in that trial is still very much alive today. He's
businessman Bill Browder, and Sergei Magnitsky was his lawyer.

"The story is all told in his new book, 'Red Notice: A True Story of High
Finance, Murder and One Man's Fight for Justice.'"

